# ماذا تعرفون عن ......



## Zayer (24 أكتوبر 2005)

لكل المسيحيين 

ماذا تعرفون عن اخر الزمان ؟ ما هي الاحداث الي راح تصير 

وشلون راح تكون نهاية العالم 


وما هي المظاهر الي راح نلاقيها يوم القيامة ؟


----------



## استفانوس (24 أكتوبر 2005)

نحن الآن في اخر الزمان
وهاهي العلامات التي تنبئ عنها الكتاب المقدس 
تحدث
يااخي زائر
ارجو ان نناقش موضوع موضوع
لاتستطيع فتح عشرون موضوع في نفس الوقت
لاتتعب نفسك 
اود منك الرد وخلاصة كل ماتقدمنا به لك
ماهو الشئ الذي استفدت منه
واي شئ لم ترى فيه الافادة
واي شئ لم يقبل عقلك
مع شرح واثبات


----------



## Zayer (24 أكتوبر 2005)

انتو دكرتو في موضوع الي تقدمت به بالاشراف اني لازم احط مواضيع 

وهذا انا حطيت 

وبنسبة لى المواضيع الي تقدمتو بها ما اقدر ارد على سؤالك هذا في هذا الموضوع 

يبي لي ارد عليهم موضوع موضوع وانا جالس ارد و ابحث مع ان وقتي قصير نوعا ما  

هذا شئ  شئ اخر ايضا 

انت ما جاوبت على سؤالي في هذا الموضوع 

ما هي العلامات الي تنبئ بها الكتاب المقدس ؟ 

وما هي المظاهر الي راح نلاقيها في يوم الميعاد ؟ 

جاوب


----------



## استفانوس (24 أكتوبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> انتو دكرتو في موضوع الي تقدمت به بالاشراف اني لازم احط مواضيع
> 
> وهذا انا حطيت
> 
> ...


ا
لأيام الأخيرة

لكل شيء زمان 
 ولكل أمر وقت تحت الشمس
وقال الرب "نهاية كل بشر قد أتت أمامي.
 وكل ما له بداية له نهاية . 
ان الكتاب المقدس يحدثنا عن العلامات التي تسبق مجيء المسيح ثانية لكي لا نجهل أيّاً منها فلقد وبخ المسيح بعض السامعين قائلاً
" تضلون اذ لا تعرفون الكتب ولا قوة الله  "
 نعم سوف يأتي الرب حقاً لكي يجمع إليه خاصته ، وهذا ما سأل التلاميذ عنه في قولهم لسيدهم  ما هي علامة مجيئك وانقضاء الدهر؟
 (متى 3:24)
 فأجابهم
 " تقوم أمة على أمة ، ومملكة على مملكة ، وتكون مجاعات وأوبئة وزلازل في أماكن كثيرة . " 
وها نحن نضع أمامك ، أيها القارئ العزيز ، بعض علامات الأيام الأخيرة ومجيء المسيح ثانية ، كما وردت في الكتاب المقدس ، حتى تكون على بيّنة من أمرك وتستعد لئلا يصادفك ذلك اليوم بغتة حين لا تنفع توبة ولا يغني ندم . 
" تقوم أمة على أمة ..
 " لم يُسمع في عصر ما أنه قامت الأمم على بعض كما هو حادث اليوم ، اذ لا تخلو بقعة من الأرض من نزاع على هذا الأسلوب 
لقد كانت الحروب قديما بين ملك وآخر ؛ أما اليوم فالدول ، صغيرة كانت أم كبيرة ، تعبئ كل إمكاناتها ، وتهيئ كل طاقاتها المادية والبشرية استعداداً لحرب قد تكون متوقعة الحدوث 
 أفلا ترى معي أن عصرنا هذا قد تميّز بكثرة الحروب ، ولا تزال في ذمة المستقبل حروب أكثر هولاً وأشد ضراوة إذا ما تصادمت الأمم الكبيرة ، وهناك الهول والدمار الشامل ؟ 
أما المجاعات فهي حقيقة لا يختلف في حدوثها اثنان ..
 فالموت جوعاً او من سوء التغذية يحصد الناس في أجزاء كثيرة من العالم 
 لقد تفاضلت رحمة الله علينا هنا فسمحت لنا بهذا الرغد الذي ننعم به 
 ولكن هناك بقاع من الأرض كثيرة حيث تنشب المجاعة أظفارها في المئات والآلاف فيموتون جوعاً . 
أما الزلازل فقد ازداد حدوثها بشكل ملحوظ جداً ، فنحن نسمع بزلزال أو اثنين أو ثلاثة في اليوم الواحد . 
الكرازة بالإنجيل 
 قلَّ أن يوجد مكان على وجه الأرض لم تصل إليه بشارة الإنجيل .
 ولقد تُرجم الكتاب المقدس الى اكثر من 1400 لغة ولهجة حتى الآن . 
وهناك الأزمنة الصعبة التي تحث عنها الكتاب المقدس اذ قال
 " في الأيام الأخيرة ستأتي أزمنة صعبة لأن الناس يكونون محبين لأنفسهم ، محبين للمال ، متعظمين ، مستكبرين ، مجدفين ، غير طائعين لوالديهم ، غير شاكرين ، دنسين ، بلا حنو ، بلا رضى ، ثالبين ، عديمي النزاهة ، شرسين ، غير محبين للصلاح ، خائنين ، مقتحمين ، متصلفين ، محبين للذات دون محبة الله ، لهم صورة التقوى ولكنهم منكرون قوتها  "
 2 تي 1:3-5 
" لهم عيون مملوءة فسقاً لا تكف عن الخطية . لهم قلب متدرب في الطمع . أولاد اللعنة ." 
كم من الناس لا يتورعون عن ارتكاب أفظع الأمور وأدنس الشرور للحصول على المال ، فهم يضحون بكل القيَّم والمبادئ وبكل غالٍ ورخيص في سبيل الحصول على المال 
 ولكن
 " ماذا ينتفع الإنسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه ؟ " 
وحدِّث ، ولا حرج ، عن الانحطاط الخلقي الذي تفشى بين الناس في هذه الأيام حتى اصبح ارتكاب الرذيلة مفخرة ، والشرف مدعاة للخجل والحياء !!
 وما عليك الا أن تنظر يميناً أو يساراً لترى كيف يلبسون وكيف يمشون وكيف يتكلمون وماذا يقرأون ويشاهدون ويسمعون .. 
هوة سحيقة تردى فيها الصغار والكبار مما يندى له جبين الإنسانية حياءً وخجلاً .
 زد على ذلك تفشي الفساد والرياء وغير ذلك من الامراض الخلقية التي استشرت في جسم المجتمع ففتكت به فتكاً ذريعاً . 
هذا قليل من كثير من العلامات التي سجلها الوحي منذ آلاف السنين ، وقال بصراحة ، لا لبس فيها ولا ابهام، أنها تحدث في الأيام الأخيرة قبل مجيء المسيح ثانية .
 وها نحن نراها حادثة تحت سمعنا وبصرنا 
 مما يقيم الدليل 
 أعظم دليل
على أن مجيء المسيح قريب على الأبواب
فماذا أنت فاعل ؟ 
ها هو يناديك الآن قائلاً :
 " تعالوا اليَّ "
 فهل تسمع لدعوته وتقبله مخلصاً وفادياً شخصياً لك قبل فوات الأوان ؟؟
 " فكيف ننجو نحن ان أهملنا خلاصاً هذا مقداره ؟ " 
انه لا يرفض خاطئاً يُقبل إليه بالإيمان فلقد قال بفمه الطاهر
 " من يقبل اليَّ فلا أخرجه خارجاً 
 " ان محبته تناديك لكي يغفر خطاياك ويعطيك حياة أبدية ويهيئك لسكنى السماء .
 فماذا أنت فاعل ؟
 ها هي فرصتك 
 فلا تضيعها


----------



## Zayer (24 أكتوبر 2005)

كلامك غير منطقي 

هذي الي تسموها تنبأت ممكن اي شخص يتنبىء بها 

هذا شئ  

شئ ثاني 

هذي اشياء قديمة و على مر العصور تحدث 

والتاريخ يثبت لنا هذا الشئ  

اما بنسبة الى كثرة الزلازل و الكوارث  فأنا اتفق معكم في هذي لانها موجودة عندنا ايضا


----------



## استفانوس (24 أكتوبر 2005)

اخي زائر
اقرأ جيدا *ارجوك*


----------



## Zayer (25 أكتوبر 2005)

نعم اخي انا قرأت جيدا

لكن بقولك شئ 

اولا  احنا ما نعتبر كل الي عندكم خطأ في خطأ 

لاننا نؤمن بأن دينكم من عند الله وان الكتاب الذي معكم من عند الله ولكن  

الي نعتقده انه تم حذف بعض الاشياء من الكتاب الي عندكم يعني غير ما فيه 

فمن الطبيعي ما دام هو من عند الله اذا فيه اشياء صادقة


----------



## My Rock (25 أكتوبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> نعم اخي انا قرأت جيدا
> 
> لكن بقولك شئ
> 
> ...


 

تعرف انه كلامك فيه اساءة الى الله شخصيا؟

و ستسأل كيف و حاشا؟

كيف تسمح نفسح بان تنسب عدم القدرة على حفظ الله لدينه؟ و كيف لك لك ان تقول ان الله غير قادر على حماية هذا الدين من التحريف؟؟ هل الله عاجز الى هذا الحد؟؟؟ فاذا كان عاجزا, فانه عاجز عن حماية القران ايضا؟ ام فوق راس المسلمين ريشة يعني؟؟؟

كلامك خالي من الادلة و البراهين و هو مبني على ايمان متوارث من الاباء و الاجداد... اتمنى انك تبحث و تقرا قبل ما تتجرا و تطلق مثل هذه العبارات...


----------



## استفانوس (25 أكتوبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> نعم اخي انا قرأت جيدا
> 
> لكن بقولك شئ
> 
> ...


اخي الحبيب زائر
اولا اشكرك ادب الحور معي واتمنى ان يكون للجميع 
اولا عزيزي
انت قلت انه تم حذف بعض الآيات من الكتاب المقدس
هل تستطيع الاجابة على اسئلتي الخمسة
1 -متى حذفت الآيات من الكتاب المقدس
2 - اين حذفت الآيات من الكتاب المقدس
3 - لماذا حذفت الآيات من الكتاب المقدس
4 - من حذفت الآيات من الكتاب المقدس
5 - لمن  حذفت الآيات من الكتاب المقدس
انا انتظر الرد منك يااخي زائر واتمنى ان يكو ن الجواب منك بالبحث والتدقيق
وهذه الفادة انشاء الله تكون للجميع منهم انا وانت
والرب يبارك فكرك ويستخدمه لمجد اسمه


----------



## Zayer (25 أكتوبر 2005)

استغفر الله اذا كان في كلامي اساءة 

انا ما قلت ان الله لا يقدر على ان يحفظ دينه  

ولكن اذا سألت نفسك لماذا نحن في هذي الدنيا 

اليس للأختبار ؟ 

فهذا اختبار الى الناس اجمعين هل يحافظو على دينهم ام لا 

اما بنسبة الى انه حفظ القران  

هذا لان الدين الاسلامي هو اخر الاديان السماوية 

الدين الاسلامي محفوظ  ولكن الناس هم الي ما يحافظوا على دينهم و ينحرفو عنه و ما يطبقو الي فيه 


اخ فريد 

ان شاء الله راح ابحث واجاوب على اسئلتك


----------



## makakola (27 أكتوبر 2005)

*الأخ الحبيب Zayer

سلام ونعمه


			
				Zayer قال:
			
		


			ولكن اذا سألت نفسك لماذا نحن في هذي الدنيا 

اليس للأختبار ؟ 

فهذا اختبار الى الناس اجمعين هل يحافظو على دينهم ام لا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

من قال بأن هذا هو سبب وجودنا بالدنيا؟
هل يخلقنا الله فقط ليحاسبنا ويختبرنا؟
ما حاجته لهذا؟

نحن موجودون بالدنيا يا أخى الحبيب من فرط محبة الله لنا
فالله بصفة المحبة الموجوده لديه بطريقة مطلقة طبعا، أحب الإنسان خلقة يديه ولذلك فنحن موجودن




			
				Zayer قال:
			
		


			اما بنسبة الى انه حفظ القران  

هذا لان الدين الاسلامي هو اخر الاديان السماوية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أخى الحبيب إسمح لى فإن هذا كلام إنشائى لا يعتمد على أى دليل
وكل صاحب معتقد سيقول لك مثل هذا الكلام، فبكل بساطة يمكننى القول بأن المسيحية هى الصحيحه، والدليل على صحتها أن الشيطان خشى على مملكته من الزوال بعد ظهور المسيحية ولذلك فإبتدع للناس ما يسمى بالإسلام، وظهور الإسلام هو دليل صحة المسيحية
فهل تقبل هذا الكلام؟

أعذرنى فإجابتك إنشائية ولا ترقى لمستوى رد يقتنع به أحد على وجه الإطلاق

رجاء إعادة صياغة إجابتك بصورة أفضل يمكن للعاقل أن يتقبلها

سلام المسيح معك*​


----------



## Zayer (27 أكتوبر 2005)

انا اتكلم بالعقل و المنطق و التفكر وليس بالانشاء 

كيف اجيب لكم دليل من القران و انتو ما تؤمنو به ؟ 

أي نوع من الادلة تبوني اجيب لكم ؟


----------



## My Rock (27 أكتوبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> انا اتكلم بالعقل و المنطق و التفكر وليس بالانشاء
> 
> كيف اجيب لكم دليل من القران و انتو ما تؤمنو به ؟
> 
> أي نوع من الادلة تبوني اجيب لكم ؟


 

عزيزي هات اي ادلة لك.. و لا تستكفي و لا تتحجج بعدم ايماننا بالقران...


----------



## Zayer (27 أكتوبر 2005)

في دليل احسن من العقل ؟


----------



## My Rock (27 أكتوبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> في دليل احسن من العقل ؟


 
فعلا اضحكتني... لا اراك الا عاجزا على الاجابة.. فكن صريحا و لاتتكبر...


----------



## استفانوس (27 أكتوبر 2005)

قال الرب يسوع المسيح
فتشو الكتب لاعلكم تجدون بها حياة وهي تشهد لي


----------



## Zayer (28 أكتوبر 2005)

Dody قال:
			
		

> فعلا اضحكتني... لا اراك الا عاجزا على الاجابة.. فكن صريحا و لاتتكبر...


 قلة العقل مصيبة !


----------



## My Rock (28 أكتوبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> قلة العقل مصيبة !


 

بدأنا بالاساءة؟


----------



## Zayer (28 أكتوبر 2005)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> بدأنا بالاساءة؟


 ليس من عادتي الاساءة


----------



## My Rock (28 أكتوبر 2005)

لكان ايش معنى كلامك بقلة العقل مصيبة

هل تقصد اني قليل عقل؟؟؟


----------



## Zayer (28 أكتوبر 2005)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> لكان ايش معنى كلامك بقلة العقل مصيبة
> 
> هل تقصد اني قليل عقل؟؟؟


 ههههه لا طبعا 

الان اتركو عنكم الكلام الجانبي و خلنا نعود الى صلب الموضوع


----------



## christianlady (11 نوفمبر 2005)

يا اخى فريد الف شكر لك للمعلومات الرائعه التي افدتنا بها ....
اما عن محاورتك الراقيه لذلك اللى ما يعرف نفسه شو اصلا ,, فانا برأيي نحن كمسيحيين مؤمنين ,, ايمانا و ديننا العظيم لا يتيح لنا ان نهبط بمستوى الحوار الى محاوله السب و الشتم لله وو و انبيائه ,,,

ولكن من تربى على دين اخر < الله اعم > ماذا تلقى من تلك الاكاذيب و الخرافات , التى ملؤو عقولهم بها ..حتى ماتت العقول و صارو كالببغاء يرددون وراء كل من ادعى انه علامة دينييه او شيخ او اشياء اخرى زززز
حقيقه اقول لهم   > كان الله في عونهم ,, و ادعو ه ان يهديهم الى الطريق الصواب قبل فوات الاوان ,,


----------



## مخلص تادرس (30 ديسمبر 2005)

ما ادراكم انتم باخر الزمان


----------



## Zayer (31 ديسمبر 2005)

نحن نعلم ما لا تعلمون 

وكل الروايات الي وصلتنا صدقت و تحقق منها الكثير و لم يبقى الا القليل 

كتاب عصر الظهور


----------



## استفانوس (24 يناير 2006)

*رجعنا الى الرويات يااخي زائر 
ولقد اغلقنا الموضوع ولكن اذا حابب نرجع 
ماعندي مانع
حات ماعندك من الذي تحقق ولم يذكره الكتاب المقدس او الكنيسة
والافضل ان تراجع مصاركتي قبل الخوص فيما سبق*


----------

